# Cosair H80i GT Probleme mit den Schrauben für AM3+



## GEChun (15. Januar 2017)

*Cosair H80i GT Probleme mit den Schrauben für AM3+*

Ich hab eine Corsair H80i GT bei mir herumliegen und möchte diese zu Testzwecken Sockel AM3+ gerne mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3 vergleichen.

Leider habe ich das Problem, dass die beigelegten Schrauben nicht in die AMD Back Plate passen. Sie drehen durch und halten nicht fest...
Die Anfrage bei Corsair hat mir bisher noch nicht die passende Lösung gegeben, scheinbar wurde die H80i GT nochmal abgeändert.

Leider kann ich nicht beurteilen ob es an der Backplate liegt oder an den Schrauben..., hat einer von Euch schonmal eine H80i GT auf AM3+ installiert?

Wenn nein:
Hat vielleicht jemand noch passende nicht benötigte schrauben für die H80i GT?


----------



## GEChun (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Cosair H80i GT Probleme mit den Schrauben für AM3+*

Hier nochmal ein Foto von der Backplate für die ich die Schrauben benötige.

Sockel AM3+


----------

